# Proof of accommodation in SA?



## Ay1993 (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi there. I'm a veterinarian applying for a critical skills visa and I need proof of accommodation. My friend has offered for me to stay there. He needs to write a letter, with a certified copy of his ID with a municipal invoice for the said address. 

My question- what must his letter include? The time frame of 5 years? Or just that I am living there? Or an annual contract renewable on request? 

Or must he draw up an official lease agreement for one room ? 

Thanks so much.


----------



## ray_mbchb (Dec 3, 2019)

Hi there, 

AFAIK I never needed to hand in proof of accommodation for my CSV. However, I'm pretty sure a letter confirming you are residing there would be sufficient along with the mentioned supporting documents. 

...But yeah, that's just my thoughts, , maybe someone else could shed some more light on this ...


----------



## Ay1993 (Jan 6, 2021)

Thanks for the advice, yeah it appears to be a new request for the CSV. As my colleagues also didn't have to do this. Thanks


----------

